# Bonding with Billy



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, so Billy has been here with me for almost 5 months now (since October 08).I have been trying to bond with him, but I have read that it is very difficult to do this with an adult bird (he's 5). His previous owner never spent any time with him, so I know he has made much progress already, talking to me and sitting on my shoulder (only once though ). He came with mirrors in his cage. I know these can make him agressive, which may be why he doesn't allow us to put our hands in his cage? I feel badly taking them away, since he is an only 'tiel, and I can't get another bird right now (though I'd love to). Does anyone have any advice or ideas on how I can get Billy to let me love him? When I sit next to the cage, he will walk right up to me, and sing or talk like 2 inches from my face. But no touchy. Thanks, guys!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If you can sit with the cage door open and talk to him it may help. Have millet in your hand to entice him with. Also having his wings clipped can help a great deal in the early stages of trying to develop a relationship. I find that even un-clipped birds when out of the cage in YOUR territory so to speak are much more willing to step up for me. If he is clipped you may be able to pick him up easily and go over somewhere else and sit down. He may sit happily on your shoulder. I would only do this for about 10 minutes for a first attempt tho. Work your way up from there.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

okay...does the vet clip his wings? Does it hurt him? I am afraid he will be mad at me ( I know I sound like a chicken). Thanks for the advice, Billy and I appreciate it


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Some Vets do. It doesn't hurt anymore than a haircut


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Some vets will. It doesn't hurt at all when done properly. There is a guide on here. Also, leave the cage open and just spend time with him.


----------

